# Hello!



## Lynne28 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi everyone. I have been married for less than a year. The man I married doesn't like to show emotions (except anger and frustration) and when I try to talk he gets defensive. He has gotten better in the 4 years we've been together but I'm getting to my breaking point. I'm here in hopes that other people have overcome the issues I am facing and could give me some solid advice on how to handle this. Thanks!


----------

